# Spytać vs. zapytać



## robmoney

Hello all -

I wanted to ask about the difference between the forms "spytać" and "zapytać". As far as I can tell, they have the same meaning and usage, except that "zapytać" seems to be more common (and is the perfective form of "pytać" I originally learnt.) Thank you for any help.


Best,

Rob


----------



## dn88

I think you are right, "zapytać" is more common. Though "spytać" is also frequently used. And yes, they mean the same thing.


----------



## Thomas1

I also think there is no difference in meaning, and if there is there must be some set phrases that use one or the other.

There are some forms in which I wouldn't use _spytać _though, for instance:
zapytywał, zapytywali. _Spytać _in these forms doesn't sound good to me.

Tom


----------



## kknd

I must worry you: your example is wrong – you have confused two different verbs 'zapytać' and 'zapytywać'. (First one is perfective and second imperfective; notions quite different from their romance languages counterparts)


----------



## Thomas1

kknd said:


> I must worry you: your example is wrong – you have confused two different verbs 'zapytać' and 'zapytywać'. (First one is perfective and second imperfective; notions quite different from their romance languages counterparts)


Sorry but I don't understand what you mean. What do Romance languages have to do with what I said?
Yes, I know they are imperfective, but it doesn't change the fact that they both come form _zapytać_, which has such forms and would mean that _spytać_ rather not.

Tom


----------



## kknd

see 'Perfective aspect' on en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perfective_aspect contrasted to 'Perfect aspect' on en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perfect_aspect and 'Imperfective aspect' on en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imperfective_aspect

again _zapytać_ is not the same as _zapytywać_; it's completely other verb and not it's form, even if it's deriven from _zapytać_ and you cannot do the same with _spytać_ (which is again other thing).

one thing you can say about those verb is that you can get verb _zapytywać_ from _zapytać_ and you cannot take it's analogoue from _spytać_ (even if both are perfective, you can create imperfecive aspect from one, but you cannot from other).


----------



## Thomas1

kknd said:


> see 'Perfective aspect' on en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perfective_aspect contrasted to 'Perfect aspect' on en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perfect_aspect and 'Imperfective aspect' on en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imperfective_aspect


I do know what the difference between perfective and imperfective aspects is. 



> again _zapytać_ is not the same as _zapytywać_; it's completely other verb and not it's form, even if it's deriven from _zapytać_ and you cannot do the same with _spytać_ (which is again other thing).
> 
> one thing you can say about those verb is that you can get verb _zapytywać_ from _zapytać_ and you cannot take it's analogoue from _spytać_ (even if both are perfective, you can create imperfecive aspect from one, but you cannot from other).


You seem to be reapeating my point. I took it rather obvious that they differ in aspect, but what I am trying to say is that zapytać has its imperfective counterpart and spytać doesn't. 

Tom


----------



## kknd

It seems that it was little misunderstanding, now cleared! 

My point was to show (see first parenthesis) difference between _perfective_ and _perfect aspect_, not between_perfective_ and _imperfective_. But this is not important here


----------



## robmoney

I'm not sure the difference between 'zapytać' and 'zapytywać' is a question of aspect (whether perfective or imperfective, at least). The imperfective is definitely 'pytać'. 'Zapytywac' may be more of a frequentative/indeterminate form, like where 'chodzić' falls between 'iść' and 'pójść'. Any thoughts?

Rob


----------



## Thomas1

I think that _zapytywać _is an imperfective form of _zapytać_.
If we have a look at the whole process then, it seems that it can also have an iterative tang about it.

Tom


----------



## .Jordi.

robmoney said:


> I'm not sure the difference between 'zapytać' and 'zapytywać' is a question of aspect (whether perfective or imperfective, at least). The imperfective is definitely 'pytać'. 'Zapytywac' may be more of a frequentative/indeterminate form, like where 'chodzić' falls between 'iść' and 'pójść'. Any thoughts?
> 
> Rob


_Chodzić _jest raczej złym przykładem tzw. czasownika iteratywnego, bardziej pasowałoby _chadzać_. Ale zgadzam się z Tobą, że między _zapytywać_/_zapytać_ nie ma relacji aspekt – jego brak. Tutaj chodzi moim zdaniem właśnie o iteratywność.


----------



## Thomas1

Jordi, posługując się innym przykładem, czy powiedziałbyś to samo o:
_zapisać
zapisywać_?

Tomek


----------



## .Jordi.

Thomas1 said:


> Jordi, posługując się innym przykładem, czy powiedziałbyś to samo o:
> _zapisać
> zapisywać_?


Moim zdaniem tak. Wskazuje zresztą na to już sama forma tego drugiego czasownika. Pozwolę sobie zacytować fragment z gramatyki j. polskiego dla cudzoziemców:



> Czasowniki iteratywne (częstotliwe), oznaczające czynność powtarzalną, wykonywaną często. Są one we współczesnym języku polskim nieliczne. Należą do nich formy tradycyjne z sufiksem _–__ywa__–_, np. _pisywać, czytywać, widywać, grywać, siadywać_, i _–__a–_, np. _jadać, mawiać, chadzać_, tworzone od odpowiednich podstaw niedokonanych. Nowe derywaty tego typu już nie powstają, istniejące są coraz rzadziej używane_._



Pozdrawiam,
— Jerzy


----------



## Thomas1

Dziękuję za przytoczenie odpowiednich informacji, Jerzy.

  Jedna rzecz, która mnie nurtuje to:
  „tworzone od odpowiednich podstaw niedokonanych.”
  zapisać, zapytać -- forma dokonana
  zapisywać, zapytywać -- forma iteratywna, utworzona od dokonanej?

  Pozwolę sobie podać kilka przykładów, żeby pokazać o co dokładnie mi chodziło:
_Właśnie zapisywał jej numer telefonu, kiedy usłyszał, że ktoś puka do drzwi._
  W tym przykładzie, moim zdaniem, nie ma sensu iteratywności. To co dostrzegam to czynność niedokonana: _zapisywał_, w trakcie której dokonała się inna: _usłyszał_.

  Wydaje mi się, że element iteratywny może być zawarty w sensie tego czasownika, co nie oznacza jednak, że występuje on zawsze. Moim zdaniem to samo tyczy się _zapytywać_: 
_Właśnie zapytywał się wuja, jak się ciotka miewa, kiedy nagle rozległ się stukot końskich kopyt._

  Częstotliwość używania obu czasowników  ze znaczeniem iteratywnym i niedokonanym jest różna. 

  Jeśli utworzymy podobne zdania z przykładami, zacytowanymi przez Ciebie 
_Właśnie chadzał po parku, kiedy doskoczył do niego ogromny buldog i ugryzł go w łydkę._
_Właśnie jadał śniadanie, kiedy w telewizji podali, że zmarł Władysław Kopaliński._
_Właśnie pisywał list do Karoliny, kiedy przypomniało mu się, że nie ma jej adresu._
  itd.
  to czy nie wydaje Ci się, że brzmią one dość dziwnie?

  Mój tok rozumowania jest taki:
_zapytywać _i _zapisywać _to formy pierwotnie niedokonane, które, jeśli zajdzie taka potrzeba, można również używać w znaczeniu iteratywnym. 

Tomek


----------



## .Jordi.

Przeczytałem sobie raz jeszcze to wszystko i faktycznie jest tak, jak mówisz. Z rozpędu zaliczyłem _zapisywać _do tej samej kategorii co _pisywać_, zapomniawszy właśnie o tej regule, że iteratywy tworzymy od podstaw niedokonanych. Przepraszam Ciebie i wszystkich zainteresowanych za zamęt i dziękuję za zwrócenie uwagi.


----------

